
This Is What's Missing from Journalism Right Now - jonas21
http://www.motherjones.com/media/2016/08/whats-missing-from-journalism
======
intended
There is another discussion going on on HN here where people are discussing
how to fix scientific reporting.

This article covers several critical issues

> It starts with this: The most important ingredient in investigative
> reporting is not brilliance, writing flair, or deep familiarity with the
> subject (though those all help). It's something much simpler—time.

Mother Jones also points out the known fact that mergers have resulted in
firms that must return value to the shareholders, and this is only possible
with significant ad revenue.

It feels like we've walked full circle back to paying for subscriptions to
magazines. (And now they are tax deductible?)

